# I need a starting point for M2 SSDs



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

I havent kept up with the current M2 ssd's at all.

I do know when it comes to SSD's Samsung is the best, but it seems like there is a confusing amount of SSD on the market.

Id like to get a samsung, 500GB for my C drive, purchase time frame about 1-4 months.

So can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm not sure what your question is....


----------



## badams (Nov 4, 2016)

keep in mind there are different types of m.2 drives sata complaint and pcie compliant which have different size interfaces so make sure you get the correct one that will fit the board or adapter it is going in.


----------



## lstevens (Sep 25, 2017)

Samsung is not always the best, do your research. Where Samsung may excel at times in speed they sometimes fail in reliability.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

I've been using these M.2 Drives for a while now. They plug into the Motherboard directly, instead of connecting a Cable to it.

I like the clean install, the Speed, and yes, they are Samsung.
I have installed over a hundred Samsung SSD's (and Crucial), not a single failure.
Crucial are a bit cheaper, and as good as Samsung. Somwhere I was reading that they are made at the same plant, but can't confirm.

So before using one of those Drives, make sure you have a Motherboard with those M.2 slots.
:wink2:


----------

